

FreeBSD gets resurce limiting (RACCT/RCTL) compiled in GENERIC kernel by default - tachion
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2015-May/071842.html

======
feld
Glad to see this is now available by default. Hopefully VNET can be stabilized
and pulled into GENERIC too.

